# Ciao



## cinema once a week (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello only two words :

I'm marco and live in Rome, I found this forum nearly a year ago
only wanted to say thanks for lots of useful infomation a pleasure to be here ...

I'm not a composer more an electronic ambient soundscape guy ...
working with Cubase.

I love Film Music some cool jazz Rossini overtures ...

and that should be all about,

marco


----------



## Hal (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Marco
you know electronic ambient soundscape is also cinematic and could be used by its own as a film soundtrack in a lot of cases.


----------



## cinema once a week (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Hal  

I understand what you mean ... thanks for encouraging me

however now I feel I'm at a point where I need learning music theory and 

composition more in depth... 

marco


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 27, 2009)

Welcome to VI Marco! We have a lot of electronic ambient composers adding orchestral to their cues (and a lot of orchestral composers adding electronic ambient layers to their sound) and a few from Italy so you're in good company.


----------



## cinema once a week (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for welcome me Frederick ... 

defenetly a nice place 

marco


----------



## lux (Nov 27, 2009)

Ciao Marco,

benvenuto. Ci piacciono i musicisti elettronici..

Buona permanenza e divertiti
Luca


----------



## lux (Nov 27, 2009)

sicuro, no problem. Mandami un PM


----------

